# Hangover Remedies



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am dying, please let me know what you guys do to get rid of hangovers.








oh2:


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

Eat about a half a box of dry cereal and take large amounts of vitamin C. Works wonders. Another thing that works feat is poweraid.


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

"works feat"??? Who drank too much here???

"works great"


----------



## xmunglu (Jan 29, 2003)

2 bannanas and an apple and drink as much water as possible...PROMISE


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I can open my eyes now for a sustained period....getting better!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Drink a lot of water, hit the shower for half an hour, and have a good breakfast...
For the next time you're planning to have a hang-over: eat something before going to sleep, and also drink a lot of water before sleeping.
Don't ever drink milk the same night: it'll make things much worse.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The best hangover remidy is beer and tomato juice. mix 1/2 beer and 1/2 tomato juice drink it down and you will feel 100 times better.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

You should have drank water before you went to bed last ngiht you should drinks lots of water before you to bed the night before so it will was the alcohol out of you blood so in the morning all you have to do is piss alot and you will be like 1000 times better than if you didn't


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

milk







<~~~~ insert puke smilie here.

I am almost good as new. I just have a little headache now but that is nothing a little Subway cant handle!!!

:rockin:

-Xenon


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

listen to gross gurke.he has the remedy


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

He must have been to the same party I was at! I'm hungover too from about 4 strawberry margaritas (8 oz glasses). Ohhhhh man. I hate tomato juice, but I'll give it a try. The worst that can happen I'll throw up







. Wasn't even sure if I would be on today or not. Still not sure if I'll even stay on. :O


----------



## cfreddy (Nov 22, 2002)

This is a simple fix: phat blunt


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

fm2, the tomato juice coats your stomach to take away the upset stomach, and the beer will give your system a little needed alcohol because your system is going through withdraws.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Thanks, I'll try it in awhile. need to thrwo up.


----------



## Pacu Man (Jan 29, 2003)

coffee BLACK


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Hmmm.....out of ALL these options I might have to go with cfr3's recommendation..... 

Grosse, the tomato juice idea is just plain....well....gross!

Fishman - Rock on! :rockin:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I know it sounds nasty but I have 20 years experience in hangovers and this is the best. Also, dont take a hot shower, it does something to the nerves in the brain (i think expands them) and it will make it worse.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

This was the first hangover I've had since being a teenager. The tomato juice thing didn't work, tossed it









but feeling a bit better. Going to just take it easy today.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

The hangover feeling is your body telling you that you are dehydrated, The best thing is (as SMTT said) drink loads of water before the hangover!!!!
But it still works during the hangover - its just not so pleasant.
Also i am a firm believer in the spliff method, and also the "drink more" theory, but these are not always as easily said than done.
but a shitload of water should do the trick!


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

The only thing I do is drink gallons of water. Pending on how much you drink because if you eat you probably will throw it back up. For me I can't eat anything with citric acid it makes me puke when I had too much to drink.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> The hangover feeling is your body telling you that you are dehydrated, The best thing is (as SMTT said) drink loads of water before the hangover!!!!
> But it still works during the hangover - its just not so pleasant.
> Also i am a firm believer in the spliff method, and also the "drink more" theory, but these are not always as easily said than done.
> but a shitload of water should do the trick!


I agree with the pre hangover advice, I try to drink a bunch of water and take 4 asprin before I hit the sack and the next day all is well. But I am telling you guys the best is beer and tomato juice (along with hit) and you are good to go. Atleast that works for me and I have LOTS of experience.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> The best thing is (as SMTT said) drink loads of water before the hangover!!!!


Putting words in SMTT's mouth Innes?! He never posted for this thread.







Well none that I saw.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Innes just thinks I say all the right things and he is right because thats what I would say!

SMTT


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Sorry it was AZ.
I forgot who it really was and also thought it was SMTT at the same time.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

az tha kid said:


> You should have drank water before you went to bed last ngiht you should drinks lots of water before you to bed the night before so it will was the alcohol out of you blood so in the morning all you have to do is piss alot and you will be like 1000 times better than if you didn't


:laughlong:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Hey, feeling better. Took a nap, woke up dizzy, took another nap and now doing good. Bar night, trying to decide to go a 11 pm or just say here with you wackos lol


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I think a hangover is a form of dehydration, maybe the answer is lots of fluids(like powerade/gatorade) but I really don't know, I never had more than a sip of beer, and that was like 15 years ago


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

i know how to avoid hangovers.....you can do this before or during, whichever you want....but what you do is get some gatorade....either chug it before you start drinking or use it as a chaser....what it does, in my opinion is, it'll go through your body faster, which in turns gets you drunker, but it'll get out of your body faster because you'll have to use the bathroom frequently....trust me, it works :







:


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

It's documented that the best remedy is time.. (sleep)


----------



## cfreddy (Nov 22, 2002)

The reason you feel ill after drinking a lot of alcohol is the build up of toxins in your system. Alcohol contains many toxins such as methanol, which irritate your stomach. Also, when you drink, enzymes metabolize the alcohol 
(ethanol = CH3-CH2-OH) in your system into aldehydes. Your system will slowly remove these from your system, but until then you feel sick. Alcohol is a diuretic, but dehydration only adds to the ill feeling you have. The proof is that you will be more dehydrated after sweating a lot from physical activity, but you just feel uncomfortable, not sick. Smoking eases the pain the toxins cause and is thus the only really good cure for a hangover.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I got a very very good way too help prevent the hangover/make it as painless as possible. The effects of a hangover are from dehydration and lack of nutrients that the alcohol took out of you. Your brain needs B vitamins to function properly and when you drink that are drained from your system, which is part of the reason you feel like 10lbs of #### in a 5lb bag and after working at vitamin world for 2 yrs I learned some neat tricks.
1.) by a time released B 100 complex.
2.) take one capsule before you start drinking.
3.) take one capsule bout halfway through your booze binge.
4.) take one capsule before you go to bed, and drink as much water as you can without bootin all over the place.

This trick works great. While being in a fraterity you find some tricks to feel better after 90 cup beruit tournaments and boozin from noon till 7am

Good luck

Mark


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

drink water. it helps water down the beer.


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

Alright, many of you have good ideas, but take it from me. After many years of Rugby, I have learned a few things about how to cure the hangover. There is no good quick way after the fact other than strong prescription drugs, which I really would not recommend. Only preventative medicine will work. Here is what I do. Salt helps keep water in your body, so either put salt in your beer (which is pretty sick), or eat a decent amount of pickles. I personally drink brine water (pickle juice). Try to have a glass of water for every beer or mixed drink. At least drink out of the water fountain when you go to piss. Works for me and my teamates, who are a real big bunch of drunks. Now go ahead and tear this apart. John


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

after these past semesters of college and going through bout 5 30pacs a week( I can put away a whole 30 a night on the weekends) the only thing I have found is the vitamin B works. I have tried all the above methods since high school but the only thing I have found that works is using the B. I got bout 30 ppl using it now and they say it is the best thing they have ever used, I highly recommend trying it.

Mark


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> after these past semesters of college and going through bout 5 30pacs a week( I can put away a whole 30 a night on the weekends) the only thing I have found is the vitamin B works. I have tried all the above methods since high school but the only thing I have found that works is using the B. I got bout 30 ppl using it now and they say it is the best thing they have ever used, I highly recommend trying it.
> 
> Mark


I think lowering your quotum of one 30-pack per night might be an effective method too :laughlong: 
But I might as well try your vitamin B-method: those sundays are killing me...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I didn't read most of the previous posts so forgive me if this is a repeat. (but I doubt it)

I swear on my life this works.
After drinking and before passing out, drink as much tomato juice and or pickle (ugh) juice you can stand.
I do this whenever applicable now.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

so USMC*sPiKeY*, how would you know so much about hangovers? are you a veteran? Anyways, the best way to prevent a hangover...is well...DONT DRINK. It slowly kills your brain cells, then again so does inhaling Helium, so...I guess ... BOTTOMS UP! The water theory sounds reasonable, I'd go with that one...I also heard that vinegar cleanses your system, but I'd never try that one...its well...worse than the tomato juice theory :0 :rock: :laugh:


----------

